

Strunk and White’s Macho Grammar Club - samclemens
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/07/12/strunk-and-white-s-macho-grammar-club0.html

======
oska
Geoffrey K. Pullum: 50 Years of Stupid Grammar Advice [1]

[1] [http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/2549...](http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/25497)

~~~
brlewis
_Even the truly silly advice, like "Do not inject opinion," doesn't really do
harm. (No force on earth can prevent undergraduates from injecting opinion.
And anyway, sometimes that is just what we want from them.) _

Geoffrey's writing would be stronger omitting "truly", "really" and "anyway".
It isn't just novice writers who need reminders to omit needless words.

------
ibejoeb
OT, but what are we calling this recently trendy pattern of putting multiple
distinct articles on one page? I just saw it on Bloomberg, and now TDB. I keep
scrolling and thinking to myself, "What a long article!"

It's like the worst form of infinite scroll.

------
yarrel
Do read the comments.

~~~
dubya
I tried, but that smiling Republican refuses to budge and is creeping me out.

